# doppler sounds



## leahsmummy443

hi ladies :flower:
i posted this in first tri but havent had a massive response :( so thought i'd put it in here too... i got my angelsounds doppler last week and havent found hb yet, not too concerned, not expecting too much yet, but i have heard lots of interesting sounds, mainly the one i have heard this morning low down on the left right into pubic bone it sounded like a underwatery bubbly swooshy sound :) could this be baby moving about in waters?? i heard the odd little bump sound too, maybe kicks? has anyone else heard anything similar to this?? anyone know what im talking about????


----------



## louise2710

Ive heard some funny swooshing noises on mine too, generally near where i find the HB, and i think it is baby moving around so it could well be :)


----------



## Honeybear1976

leahsmummy443 said:


> hi ladies :flower:
> i posted this in first tri but havent had a massive response :( so thought i'd put it in here too... i got my angelsounds doppler last week and havent found hb yet, not too concerned, not expecting too much yet, but i have heard lots of interesting sounds, mainly the one i have heard this morning low down on the left right into pubic bone it sounded like a underwatery bubbly swooshy sound :) could this be baby moving about in waters?? i heard the odd little bump sound too, maybe kicks? has anyone else heard anything similar to this?? anyone know what im talking about????

 do tend to hear banging and moving about, assume it's baby moving about and kicking. If you hear whooshing, whoosh, whoosh, whoosh and so on that's the placental blood flow. I didn't hear the hb properly till I was 16wks. Don't worry yourself too much, the midwife doesn't even try to hear it until 16weeks and even they can't always find it so ppl on here who hear it at 9wks I'm always a bit dubious about, unless they have machines costing a fortune and better equipment than the midwives!!:haha:


----------



## Munchkin30

At 12 weeks i found the heartbeat after AGES but now at 17 weeks i can put the probe thing where i think it should go, then turn on the doppler and it's there! The rhythmic swish i think is the placenta? I usually find LO very near there.... I also had really strong heartbeats of mine right to each side, next to my hips. I'd say you have to press a bit harder than you think and start in the middle on the pubic line pointing downwards. It's REALLY low. Mine is still about at the pubic line at 17 weeks! God knows how that works...


----------



## torch2010

The sound you are hearing could be the placenta


----------



## Cherrybinky

I posted on another thread about sounds. 

Ive had my doppler from 12 weeks and found babies hb every time. You Tube helped me to hear what I should be looking for. 

The sound like wind whistling through trees is the placenta. Anything to the left or right near your hips is your own heartbeat (femoral artery) Babys heartbeat is fast whoooosh whooosh whoooosh sound and as you get further on if you press a little harder you will hear like galloping horses which is a strong hb. Im 16 weeks on Friday and mine has got better and easier to find, low down and in the middle :) 
X


----------



## open lotus

yes,thats you beautiful baby you can hear,I often put on my doppler just to hear my baby splishing around x


----------



## MummyMEE

My son (13) says it sounds like a windy train yard when we listen to LO's heartbeat, my HB sounds like a big old steam train chugging out the station, LO's HB sounds like a little non stop express train going really fast through the station and the placenta sounds like the whoosh of air you get on the tube!!


----------



## HungryHippo

I have an Angelsounds, too. At 14/15 weeks, I found the heartbeat very low down - like right near the pubic hairline. It was down low forever and slowly started moving up and around. :)


----------



## wkdwitch

I have the angelsounds doppler as well. It took me ages to first find the baby's heartbeat as I started listening at about 12 weeks! 
I think because the baby is so tiny at this point its a little more difficult to locate. Mine was pretty low down when I did find it.
Now at 19 weeks, it is a hell lot easier to find and instead of taking about 45 mins to find normally takes about 5 minutes!
But I love listening to it not only does it put a worried mind at ease other people can listen to! 
Hope you get to hear it soon and I heard the water sounds mine sounded like the wind blowing outside. My friend said at one point it sounded like it was moving chairs around then we made a joke about it setting up home in my womb  haha but yeah the bigger the baby gets each week the easier it is to locate the heartbeat. (From my own experience it is anyways) 
Good luck!


----------



## babyhopes2010

i only started hearing baby at 17 weeks before that were like baby movements x


----------

